# Hello from SE MO...



## jdmidwest (Jul 9, 2012)

Been wanting to get into Beekeeping for a while. I used to work a few hives with my Grandpa back in the 70's. It had been a family tradition for several generations to keep a few hives on the farm.

Answered an ad on Craigslist. Bought a Kelley Kentucky Special package that had been up and running for 2 seasons in July. Been fighting SHBeetles, Wax Moths, Varroa Mites, and the worst drought in a long time. Finally have the hive clean and ready for the winter.


----------



## G Barnett (May 13, 2012)

Cool. Welcome to your new obsession.


----------



## timgoodin (Mar 10, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome JD!


----------



## jdmidwest (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks all, look forward to participating in this forum.


----------



## jdmidwest (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks all, look forward to participating in this forum.


----------

